# how do I setup a journaling filesystem during setup?



## siggi (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi,
Have been using the UFS+S filesystem with the system defaults, but its vulnerable to corruption. Was compiling and the power went out, took a long time to get it operational. So how do I setup freebsd with a journaling filesystem?, (during setup or otherwise) so Id be using the UFS+J filesystem.

Best regards,
Siggi


----------



## Jago (Aug 7, 2010)

You will have to do a manual installation via FIXIT shell or a precompiled installation script. Sysinstall does not understand anything about GEOM classes, so it doesn't understand/know GJournal.


----------



## siggi (Aug 7, 2010)

*example?*

Can you please provide an example?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Aug 7, 2010)

"man gjournal" has an example or two which may be a
starting point if you know how to accurately edit
fstab. Maybe adjust the example a bit and google
or search the forums for errors that occur or more
complete guides...


----------



## phoenix (Aug 8, 2010)

UFS+SUJ is not the same as GJournal.

The OP is asking about UFS+SUJ (Journalled Soft-Updates).  This is enabled via the tunefs(8) command after the install is complete.


----------

